# Tap Thread Size for Python Water Changer



## jameson_uk

Father Christmas delivered a Python water changer but I am struggling to find the right adaptor I need (mainly because there seems to be no documentation as to what size any of the threads are...)

What I know...

The kitchen tap has a shower hose type tap which I believe is a standard 1/2" BSP thread
The main plastic attachment screws to my outside taps (a standard hozelock connection attaches without any adaptor)
There are a coupe of adaptors in the bag which are not much help
So I guess ideally I just want a male 1/2" BSP to a whatever size a garden tap thread is male adaptor.

Any idea what size a "standard" garden tap thread is (ie. just the main hozelock plastic bit)?


----------



## zozo

As fas as i know in most European countries it is standarized in mainly BSP 3/4" for regular garden taps and (dish) washing machine taps. Anything related to water or gass is BSP.. I would be very surpriced if whole europe is using BSP and the British something different.


----------



## jameson_uk

zozo said:


> As fas as i know in most European countries it is standarized in mainly BSP 3/4" for regular garden taps and (dish) washing machine taps. Anything related to water or gass is BSP.. I would be very surpriced if whole europe is using BSP and the British something different.


That is what I figured but everything just seems to say it is universal and should fit....  Now you mention it, the main attachment does look like a washing machine one so that should be it.

Ordered a 1/2" BSP male to 3/4" BSP male adapter from eBay so will see if that does the job....


----------



## zozo

Looking at Python products it is American made..
http://www.pythonproducts.com/products.html

It likely will have UNF thread also in inches but different than BSP.. You might need BSP x UNF adaptor.
https://sizes.com/tools/thread_american.htm


----------



## jameson_uk

zozo said:


> Looking at Python products it is American made..
> http://www.pythonproducts.com/products.html
> 
> It likely will have UNF thread also in inches but different than BSP.. You might need BSP x UNF adaptor.
> https://sizes.com/tools/thread_american.htm


The main plastic bit happily screws onto my outside taps (and I guess dishwasher one which I may try in a second).  I think these American threads happen to be the same size as the UK ones.  The adapters included however look to be very American


----------



## zozo

It can be confusing sometimes, americans also use NPT (national pipe thread) standard.. That is slightly simular to BSP and it likely will fit.. For water it might not be problematic..  NPT has a different diameter but same pitch, so NPT male doesn't fit in BSP female and other way around it fits but rather losely. I remember this from the USA paint bottle thread sizes they have NPT. If it fits it wont realy be a big issue with water, but for pressurized co2 not recomended to mix this..


----------



## KipperSarnie

BSP, Metric, JIC, JIS, Unified, NPT.
Fluid coupling threads are endless.


----------



## Aqua360

You are best taking the adapter plastic part to home base and trying the different threads, it's what I did back when I had a python


----------



## jameson_uk

OK so it is python 1 kitchen windows, walls, cabinets 0...

I have ordered what I think is the right adaptor but was passing B&Q so popped in to see what they had.  Ended up with a brass 1/2" BSP male nipple and a garden tap connector (which came with a plastic 1/2" to 3/4" adaptor)

This all plugs together and I drained the tanks really easily.  When I tried to fill the tanks the pressure got to much and the garden tap adaptor did hold resulting in quite a lot of water everywhere.  I guess it is roughly 3/4" but not quite the same thread.

Will do some experimentation in the shower with a couple of different setups to see if they hold.


----------



## zozo

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/python-no-spill-clean-fill-g1192-685.asp



> Please Note :
> 
> These UK versions of the Python No Spill Clean & Fill Water Changers have the Universal Tap Adaptor (Python Part 69A) included in the package



http://www.pythonproducts.com/orderforms.html

Python Part 69A


----------



## jameson_uk

zozo said:


> http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/python-no-spill-clean-fill-g1192-685.asp
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pythonproducts.com/orderforms.html
> 
> Python Part 69A
> View attachment 96451


Yep I have one of those but not much use!
I need to run it off a pull out tap which has a 1/2" female connector.  This universal one just has a hole and a hose clamp but won't fit over any of my taps.  It also screws into another adaptor to fit into the python.

Going to experiment tomorrow...


----------



## zozo

That 69A part might work if you screw/clamp it to a connector like this on the tap..  they come in 1/2"and 3/4" female


----------



## jameson_uk

zozo said:


> That 69A part might work if you screw/clamp it to a connector like this on the tap..  they come in 1/2"and 3/4" female


Good shout.  That is one combination I was going to check.  Will be 5 different adaptors to connect the tap to the python!


----------



## Halley

I have the same problem but I think of just changing the tap to fit the thread I have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameson_uk

Halley said:


> I have the same problem but I think of just changing the tap to fit the thread I have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean changing your sink tap or the python tap?

The python is all based on American sizes which appear to be kind of compatible but not not quite with UK standards.  My tap is probably worse as I want to attach it to the pull out hose.  For normal mixer taps something like http://www.hozelock.com/our-product...-watering/tap-connectors/mixer-tap-connector/ and then the universal adaptor (which still needs another one to connect to the python) would probably work.


----------



## zozo

Isn't there a way to solder the brass piece with the USA/NPT thread to a brass BSP thread piece? Even if it doesn't fit snugly the solder will fix it.
No idea if that brass NPT piece in the rubber has a thread too.
I realy miss those days where everything was brass.. Nowadays plastic crap can drive you nuts..


----------



## alto

jameson_uk said:


> The python is all based on American sizes which appear to be kind of compatible but not not quite with UK standards.


I brought my Python to Ireland, had no problem connecting to the kitchen tap, bathroom fixture was completely not suited ... FWIW I've had the same experience with North American taps (some had suitable thread, some didn't  - currently have both kitchen & bath taps fitting the Python connectors)

Python does offer a brass version (single piece 69HD) of the plastic (2 part) connector (13A) - I prefer using the brass to connect to the tap BUT any plastic~brass connection will show more wear & tear than plastic~plastic or brass~brass.
As there's no local stock of Python parts, I keep backup faucet connectors & pump 13B at hand; I've used the alternate branded versions of both parts, neither last as well as Python so not worth the minimal savings (especially as costs have increased dramatically on the alternate name versions while I'm still paying the same for my Python parts)


----------



## Halley

jameson_uk said:


> Do you mean changing your sink tap or the python tap?
> 
> The python is all based on American sizes which appear to be kind of compatible but not not quite with UK standards.  My tap is probably worse as I want to attach it to the pull out hose.  For normal mixer taps something like http://www.hozelock.com/our-product...-watering/tap-connectors/mixer-tap-connector/ and then the universal adaptor (which still needs another one to connect to the python) would probably work.



Change the sink tap - it might be less hassle in the long run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

I have the jbl aqua in-out and I am also looking for a solution


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction

I got mine about 6 years ago from the US. I got lucky that it fitted my kitchen tap....I'd love to buy a new one but will wait for you guys to figure out the connector first


----------



## jameson_uk

OK didn't get around to testing today but I did get a reply from Python and the threads are 



> Our adaptor is either 15/16"x27 male or 55/64"x27 female.



So I just need to figure out how to convert my 1/2" BSP shower hose to one of these!


----------



## jameson_uk

OK had success connecting the python universal adaptor to a hozelock style garden tap adaptor.

I got a tap adaptor from B&Q for about £1 which included a plastic 1/2" to 3/4" adaptor.  I then got a brass 1/2" male to male nipple for about £1.50 which screws into the shower hose.

All plugged together and held pressure ok.

I guess it is possible to get an adaptor to go straight into the python tap but I haven't seen one for sale and everything seems to be either European or American.


----------



## jameson_uk

So my combination of lots of adaptors is holding up.  This does make a big difference and I can do a 50% change on my 180l tank in about 35 minutes.  Not convinced it has quite as much suction as my standard siphon but is enough to see debris leaving the tank.

Will look again at trying to simplify this somewhat


----------



## Andrew Butler

Just the thing I've been working on (well trying to) at the moment I'm using a brass tank connector which fits the thread of the pyhton then after that it's easy. Although it looks out of parallel as you glance at the photo it isn't. I am too looking for a better solution though.


----------



## ian_m

I don't think you pictures came out ?


----------



## Tucky Buzzard

My bathroom taps looks like this and I am hoping to get a Python for my upstairs tank. Is there any hope? I'm desperately looking for ways to minimise my tank maintenance workload.


----------



## geoffbark

Tucky Buzzard said:


> My bathroom taps looks like this and I am hoping to get a Python for my upstairs tank. Is there any hope? I'm desperately looking for ways to minimise my tank maintenance workload.



Think this may work for your tap



jameson_uk said:


> .  For normal mixer taps something like http://www.hozelock.com/our-products/watering/fittings-and-connectors-watering/tap-connectors/mixer-tap-connector/ and then the universal adaptor (which still needs another one to connect to the python) would probably work.


----------



## Andrew Butler

I would do away with the python solution if you can..........

I've never come across this method in reading for some reason so I do question it and am interested to hear your views.

Do we really need to syphon the inside of our planted tanks if they have the correct fish and plants in? If you think the answer could be no then this method could work for you and assumes you agree with me! (I'm not saying a light vacuum from time to time wouldn't go amiss if it needed it or use draining method II)

It's a long read which will probably be confusing in my words but there are a few things that might help
There are several things this method would rely on but if you match the criteria it could save you both time and hassle.

Draining:
Do you have an external filter? This is the most important part of this method as it relies upon you basically putting a tee inline of the inflow pipe which then has a valve on the tee leading to a thread and hozelock fitting meaning you can connect a hose up and as a filter inflow pipe is full of water when you turn the filter off and open the valve you now have water coming out of the hozelock fitting and the rest then relies simply on gravity. You could then put the other end of the pipe in your bath or toilet so long as the end point is lower than the lowest point you are trying to take water from it just relies upon gravity.

If you don't have an external filter or want to syphon the water then finding a syphon with a nice size hose and just extend it; again to your toilet or bath. Preferably hozelock size then you can use the same hose.

Filling up:
Trying to connect to taps is a right pain in the a***e and most people have a shower which would give you a 1/2" thread which you can connect a hozelock fitting to and then using the hose refill your tank. how you want to terminate this etc is upto you but gives you the option of 1/2" and 3/4" threads.

Thoughts?????





Tucky Buzzard said:


> My bathroom taps looks like this and I am hoping to get a Python for my upstairs tank. Is there any hope? I'm desperately looking for ways to minimise my tank maintenance workload.





ian_m said:


> I don't think you pictures came out ?


only just seen this - my pictures never seem to come out!


----------



## Tucky Buzzard

geoffbark said:


> Think this may work for your tap


Thanks, I'll look into it.  I suspect water pressure might ruin my plans anyway.


----------



## alto

My bathroom faucet looks much the same, the lower bit just unscrews & the inside thread fits directly with the Python Brass Adapter 69HD (same threads as the 2 piece white plastic version)

http://www.pythonproducts.com/products.html

I don't use the faucet action to "syphon" - low water pressure means it's actually faster to drain tank to bathtub (with plug in if I think I may catch shrimp) or toilet, I then refill tank directly from faucet - note if you follow this procedure it's important to add sufficient dechlorinator to treat complete tank volume & not just the refill volume

Substrate vacuuming is an important part of tank maintenance for most planted tanks


----------



## Andrew Butler

alto said:


> Substrate vacuuming is an important part of tank maintenance for most planted tanks



I was waiting for this comment! Haha
Is it possible to strike a balance of fish and plants that mean you don't need to vacuum the substrate/bottom?
If there is good circulation and filtration does this not help a lot also?

I am interested to hear people's thoughts


----------



## DanosCichlids

Andrew Butler said:


> I was waiting for this comment! Haha
> Is it possible to strike a balance of fish and plants that mean you don't need to vacuum the substrate/bottom?
> If there is good circulation and filtration does this not help a lot also?
> 
> I am interested to hear people's thoughts


I use a Jebao 20,000 LPH wavemaker on my 600 litre tank. After feeds and when there is poo buildup I've bent a net into shape to fit snugly over the tank braces and just blast all the poo into it works a damn treat. Been over a year without a bottom clean and everything is good sump takes care of the rest.


----------



## DanosCichlids

Andrew Butler said:


> Just the thing I've been working on (well trying to) at the moment I'm using a brass tank connector which fits the thread of the pyhton then after that it's easy. Although it looks out of parallel as you glance at the photo it isn't. I am too looking for a better solution though.


All the phyton fittings were crap for me either didnt fit or leaked. ended up breaking a kit too because of constantly screwing and unscrewing. Here is my solution. Bought a python extender kit and used the coupler from that with a hose type setup and clamped it straight over the bath faucet so now it has movement when taking the hose on and off no more breaks or spills.


----------

